# größer als double?



## M4x0r (20. Jul 2009)

Hallo, 
kann man in java mit zahlen rechnen, die größer als double sind? 
z.B. für fakultät oder ähnliches wo die größe des ergebnisses sehr schnell wächst?
habe nichts derartiges gefunden....


----------



## Beni (20. Jul 2009)

Dann such mal nach BigInteger/BigDecimal.


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jul 2009)

vielleicht brauchst du aber auch gar nicht so große Zahlen, 
wenn man 50! / (48! * 2!) rechnet, macht es mehr Sinn, vorher zu kürzen, wenn auch schwieriger zu programmieren,
oder zumindest abwechselnd multiplizieren und dividieren, so dass man immer im kleinen Zahlenbereich bleibt,

double ist aber relativ ungenau, falls am Ende ein genauer Einzelwert rauskommen muss, dann lieber long oder eben BigInteger


----------



## Ark (20. Jul 2009)

Bei Multiplikationen mit großen Zahlen gibt es außerdem noch die Logarithmengesetze.

Ark


----------



## Nud3l (21. Jul 2009)

Naja man könnte das ganze auch in ein Array rein schreiben mann muss es nur trennen und wieder zusammen basteln..


----------

